# Free Raised Diamonds pattern to help learn the Showy Decrease - Knit



## lcunitz

A KPer linked to a post I have on my blog about the Showy Decrease. It was the first post describing this new technique that adds texture to the face of stockinette. As a result, there were over 3,000 views of that post in one day (!) and I've gotten some nice notes from you.

Original KP topic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-382889-1.html

With all that interest and support, I thought I would make the pattern free for KP readers so you can try it. There are now 2 dozen posts about this technique so I added links to the pattern to help get you started.

It's on Ravelry and the free code is Paradise. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raised-diamond-points-scarf-shawl-or-blanket

The code is good for a week, until Saturday, January 23rd.


----------



## somnus

Thank you..just downloaded it but eeeekkkkk..it is a chart


----------



## alese

thank you! i can already think of several ways to adapt this pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## impatient knitter

Thank you so much for your generosity!! I definitely want to give this stitch a try, and a scarf will be just the thing I want to make!!

...gloria


----------



## lcunitz

somnus said:


> Thank you..just downloaded it but eeeekkkkk..it is a chart


Don't panic!! There are line by line instructions and after you start the pattern is really easy to spot.

Also a link to chart reading tutorial. It's just so much easier in this case b/c of all the straight lines.


----------



## Chemchic

thank you! got it and thinking baby blanket!


----------



## somnus

Thank you will have a look at the chart tutorial....


----------



## johannecw

Thank you. It is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## CCNana

Thank you! And I have learned to love charts!


----------



## henhouse2011

I am a big fan of your innovative new techniques. Boggles my mind. Thank you for the new pattern


----------



## catlover1960

Thank you Laura. I always enjoy blog posts and have saved this one for when I have more time to spend with it.


----------



## mjs

lcunitz said:


> A KPer linked to a post I have on my blog about the Showy Decrease. It was the first post describing this new technique that adds texture to the face of stockinette. As a result, there were over 3,000 views of that post in one day (!) and I've gotten some nice notes from you.
> 
> Original KP topic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-382889-1.html
> 
> With all that interest and support, I thought I would make the pattern free for KP readers so you can try it. There are now 2 dozen posts about this technique so I added links to the pattern to help get you started.
> 
> It's on Ravelry and the free code is Paradise.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raised-diamond-points-scarf-shawl-or-blanket
> 
> The code is good for a week, until Saturday, January 23rd.


I cannot find a way to download it free.


----------



## yover8

Thank you - it's a beautiful pattern.

I have been using some of the cast-on described in your blog and I love them. The information on that site is great!


----------



## ramram0003

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## amlynda

It's a beautiful pattern. Ask anyone - I adore geometrics! I would love, love, love to knit this as a hat on circular needles. Don't know how to do a conversion, though - and I HATE seaming. :-(


----------



## jvallas

Double post.


----------



## jvallas

Thank you!


----------



## Gaildh

Love it thank you!


----------



## somnus

If I was to knit something in stocking stitch could I use the hatch stitch edging as shown in your tutorial...I know I can but what about the cast on and cast off edges....how do I keep them flat?


----------



## Shauna0320

Thank you for sharing your pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## GinB

It was very generous of you. Thank you. The pattern is lovely.


----------



## crispie

Yippee! Thank you and hurray for the charts!


----------



## Bobglory

That is gorgeous. Thank you.

Gigi


----------



## nannee

Thank you! This is a beautiful scarf


----------



## Sherryc

MJS - Click on buy now and then when the window comes up, look for the coupon window within that window and type in paradise -- that will take off the price and let you have the download free. I just did it, so I know it works.

It's a beautiful pattern and definitely worth the price -- and since it's free, it's even better. 

Try what I did and see if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## jvallas

I have collected a couple knit patterns that could work for the crocheted Navajo blanket, and I've seen others also wondering if it could be knit. This pattern would be really nice (with the diamonds widened and several colors used) for that, because the nature of the stitches being more prominent is just what the crocheted version has.


----------



## lcunitz

somnus said:


> If I was to knit something in stocking stitch could I use the hatch stitch edging as shown in your tutorial...I know I can but what about the cast on and cast off edges....how do I keep them flat?


I do love the Hatch Edge! I like to start and end with seed stitch b/c it does not distort like garter. You could use that here as shown and just replace the edge. Great question.


----------



## lcunitz

jvallas said:


> I have collected a couple knit patterns that could work for the crocheted Navajo blanket, and I've seen others also wondering if it could be knit. This pattern would be really nice (with the diamonds widened and several colors used) for that, because the nature of the stitches being more prominent is just what the crocheted version has.


Nice! I like it.


----------



## lcunitz

mjs said:


> I cannot find a way to download it free.


I just sent you a direct link so you don't have to worry about figuring it out. Check your private messages. Laura


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Beautiful scarf. Thank you for sharing the download.


----------



## Hilary4

Thank to so much for your generosity.


----------



## somnus

Thank you Icunitz...I am thinking of attempting the multiway stole I listed and was wondering if I could do the hatch stitch for edging and then do stocking stitch...the chart is rather daunting although I have been reading tutorials about charts. So I think your idea of seed stitch is very helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## raindancer

Beautiful! I can't wait to make this scarf! Thanks very much for your work and your generosity!


----------



## jmcret05

Your blog is great and I look forward to your emails. So many 'tricks of the trade', so little time.

Thanks for the pattern. Much continued success.


----------



## run4fittness

That is a lovely gesture! Thank you so much! You are awesome!


----------



## Susanrph

Thank you so much for offering your expertise for free! Very generous!


----------



## NanaMc

Thank you!


----------



## lyd

Thank you, just put in my library.


----------



## shirley m

I add my thanks for this lovely and interesting pattern. Shirley m


----------



## lildeb2

That is so pretty, Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Msellie

Thank you so much. I love trying new stitch patterns.
Heading out to find your blog.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## knittingnanna19

Many thanks for your generousity.


----------



## jo everest

Thanks for the lovely pattern so useful on lots of items. :thumbup:


----------



## doctorann

lcunitz said:


> Don't panic!! There are line by line instructions and after you start the pattern is really easy to spot.
> 
> Also a link to chart reading tutorial. It's just so much easier in this case b/c of all the straight lines.


THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Both for all the work and also for your generosity, it is LOVELY! And I am getting ready to cast on today!!!!


----------



## Marylou12

mjs said:


> I cannot find a way to download it free.


When you go to check out, there is a box for a "Coupon code". Put the word Paradise in the box and it will come up for free.
Good luck


----------



## engteacher

Thank you so much. So many possibilities.


----------



## Clelita

somnus said:


> Thank you..just downloaded it but eeeekkkkk..it is a chart


Thank you! Yupee, it's a chart!!!!!


----------



## betty boivin

Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## karenh

I love it! Thanks so much for the coupon code. It's next on my list (after shifting some other things down).


----------



## tatesgirl

I tried for several minutes to find a tutorial the other day, but couldn't. I just made the purchase using the code you provided and will print asap. Thank you!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks for the link.


----------



## lkb850

Thank you so much for this pattern. I will make a lapghan! It is a great pattern to learn to use charts, so I am looking forward to it!


----------



## janielha

This is so very generous of you. Thank you!


----------



## dwidget

thanks so much. it really is nice to be able to embellish projects.


----------



## Pat6191

Just want to say thanks for the pattern.


----------



## soozilovestoknit

Thank you! Now to decide who will receive a scarf next Christmas...


----------



## msusanc

Thank you for sharing. I recently discovered your blog and love your designs and ingenuity.


----------



## Annette P.

Beautiful...Thank you


----------



## prairiewmn

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern with us. It's a lovely blanket.


----------



## The wheeze

Thank you!


----------



## vermontmary

Thanks so much, Laura! This is an elegant pattern.


----------



## JuliaKay

Thank you! I'm looking forward to knitting a blanket in the pattern.


----------



## purlybobble

Thanks so much!


----------



## TerryKnits

How very kind and generous of you! Thank you for the free pattern.


----------



## rgulled3

Thank you for the beautiful pattern. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Sue1942

Thank you so much for the pattern. I can't wait to start knitting. It is very generous of you, thank again.


----------



## dianes1717

thank you for your generosity! I can see (in my mind) some wonderful uses for this new stitch.


----------



## lcunitz

Clelita said:


> Thank you! Yupee, it's a chart!!!!!


Me too! I am a chart person, but appreciate that there are not. I secretly try to convert the non-charters, but always include both in patterns.


----------



## riversong200

Thank you so much! It's a great pattern with so many uses.


----------



## Holly Troxell

Hi, just wondering I'd pattern can be worked in the round as for cowl or infinity?? Just downloaded pattern and is very pretty and because I love stockinette!


----------



## ReRe

Thank you for your pattern!


----------



## anetdeer

Thank you so much!


----------



## lcunitz

Holly Troxell said:


> Hi, just wondering if pattern can be worked in the round as for cowl or infinity?? Just downloaded pattern and is very pretty and because I love stockinette!


Yes, yes, yes! It is actually easier in the round b/c you can see the Showy Decreases and know where to slip. Just eliminate the side stitches so the diamonds all join. The chart works in the round.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth

Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful pattern.


----------



## giltay

It also has the row-by-row instructions above the charts.


----------



## Holly Troxell

Wonderful, thanks so much&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Brawny

I do this same pattern in crochet. Very nice and easy.


----------



## tntgranny

Thanks so much! Downloaded it and I have a few ideas of how to use it. You are very gracious and generous.


----------



## jansews

Love the pattern! Thanks.


----------



## alwaysforyou

That's so creative, and generous of you to share the pattern with us for free1 Thank you  Lynn


----------



## KnitNorth

Thank you for the freebie! The stitch looks amazing.


----------



## BlueJay21

Sherryc said:


> MJS - Click on buy now and then when the window comes up, look for the coupon window within that window and type in paradise -- that will take off the price and let you have the download free. I just did it, so I know it works.
> 
> It's a beautiful pattern and definitely worth the price -- and since it's free, it's even better.
> 
> Try what I did and see if it doesn't work for you.


Thank you, Sherryc. I, too, was having difficulty, never having downloaded something like this before. But now I have the pattern.


----------



## BlueJay21

lcunitz said:


> A KPer linked to a post I have on my blog about the Showy Decrease. It was the first post describing this new technique that adds texture to the face of stockinette. As a result, there were over 3,000 views of that post in one day (!) and I've gotten some nice notes from you.
> 
> Original KP topic: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-382889-1.html
> 
> With all that interest and support, I thought I would make the pattern free for KP readers so you can try it. There are now 2 dozen posts about this technique so I added links to the pattern to help get you started.
> 
> Thank you for this beautiful pattern.
> 
> It's on Ravelry and the free code is Paradise.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raised-diamond-points-scarf-shawl-or-blanket
> 
> The code is good for a week, until Saturday, January 23rd.


----------



## Maryhm

Thank you.


----------



## kittys punkin

Thank you&#128522;


----------



## lcunitz

Deb Hjelseth said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this wonderful pattern.


I love your avatar! What a wonderful design. ;-)

For others, it is a free file and there are a few others.

http://blog.knittingnuances.com/2015/11/27/love-knitting-heres-the-perfect-gift/


----------



## MousePotatoKnits

Thank you for the pattern. I have always wanted to learn how to do this, and I love charts!


----------



## Puppies101

Gorgeous pattern, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## pinecone

I cannot find the free download either


----------



## KnitNorth

pinecone said:


> I cannot find the free download either


Use the Ravelry link that is provided above. Then you have to click on the button asking for the coupon code.


----------



## 5Pat

Thank you so much. I just took an order from my family for hats and scarves. I will make the scarf pattern.


----------



## BlueJay21

pinecone said:


> I cannot find the free download either


Use the link, then click on "buy now." There is a spot where you put in the code. And voila, you have the pattern. I tried it after having difficulty loading the free pattern and it worked.


----------

